# more dock blockin



## adc77 (Jul 23, 2009)

It had been about a week and a half since my trip down to fish the lights with Richard. I think if i don't make it out once a week i become hard to live with because the wife had some one cover her call so she could watch the kids and told me to go.
I picked up my buddy at his dock and headed for the first light. As we pull up we were greeted by two lights, each was a vortex of glass minnows back lit by green under water lighting. The snook are there but they were laid up, pointing in different directions. It did not take long for the tide to switch and they turned on for about a half an hour. They slashed though the glass minnows and were fighting over the ones that strayed. I was hooked up almost immediately. After a quick snap shot and a new fly i was hooked up again in two more casts. my friends clear mirror lure soft plastic got its share of the action too. he had a upper slot fish cut him off on the trim tabs, and a hand full of takes that didn't stick. Then just as fast as they turned on, they calmed back down. We hit a few more lights full of window shoppers before calling it a little early.
In a attempt to force myself to try different flies i only brought two of my go to #2 white schminnows. With the abundance of small minnows it cant help but feel like a mistake.


----------



## adc77 (Jul 23, 2009)

....


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

those are some nice snook. are you fishing tampa or sarasota


----------



## adc77 (Jul 23, 2009)

> those are some nice snook. are you fishing tampa or sarasota


 thanks , this was in St. Pete


----------



## DarkstarCrashes (Nov 29, 2009)

Sweet, sounds a lot like the striper docklight fishing we have here in the Chesapeake. Nothing better than sight casting to fish cruising around blowing up baitfish.


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

been awhile sice i've worked dock lights but always a blast when i do...... nice fish on fly you have there


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

cool, very nice size snook for typical dock fishing in these parts and on fly even better.  


Once the tarpon season winds down you may start seeing a light blue Panga skiff poking around out there too.


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

Nice snook on fly, man!


----------

